# Things from HK



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

My dad's currently in Hong Kong. Are there anything worth buying and bringing back? Does anyone need anything? I could ask him to check for a price. 

List of things
- Shrimp cone net $4
- I'll add more to the list.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Eductors and other plastic plumbing parts are cheap there. If anyone's looking for those - source them through Asia. Lighting is cheap...but also bulky. Thanks for the kind offer. I'm sure you'll get a flood of responses.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

you can find a lot of co2 accessories there as well...check aquariumhk.net for an idea of the aquarium hobby merchandise HK carries


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

manhtu said:


> you can find a lot of co2 accessories there as well...check aquariumhk.net for an idea of the aquarium hobby merchandise HK carries


Actually, my dad's close to there. If there's anything people want, let me know.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the offer! That's very nice of you to offer  If he can manage to get an inline CO2 Atomizer for me that would be awesome! Only if it's not too much trouble that is. I provided you with a link from Aquarium HK. It should be a lot cheaper in HK then what is posted on the site and the item itself is not much bigger then an Ipod Nano (width and height)

Up Aqua Inline CO2 Atomizer

Thanks again!!


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

This is a very kind offer but I feel its not fair to your dad unless the item is very small. I do alot of online and ebay buy from Hongkong and china since I find the cost and service is good most of the time.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I want a filter and a T5HO light and a ... 



loonie said:


> This is a very kind offer but I feel its not fair to your dad unless the item is very small.


+1. For those that are willing to take up on this offer, please keep in mind that ScarletFire's father has to bring back all the things in his luggage!


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

loonie said:


> This is a very kind offer but I feel its not fair to your dad unless the item is very small. I do alot of online and ebay buy from Hongkong and china since I find the cost and service is good most of the time.





Darkblade48 said:


> I want a filter and a T5HO light and a ...
> 
> +1. For those that are willing to take up on this offer, please keep in mind that ScarletFire's father has to bring back all the things in his luggage!


Thanks guys. Light and small things are fine though. For example, sponge filters are only $1.60, and plant cutting scissors are about $6.

@manhtu, I'll let you know when I have it.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks!!! I wouldn't mind a sponge filter as well if you can add that   

Just a thought though...be careful when you order anything electrical in Asia, you'll end up having to buy a converter for the voltage from Asia to Canada.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

manhtu said:


> Thanks for the offer! That's very nice of you to offer  If he can manage to get an inline CO2 Atomizer for me that would be awesome! Only if it's not too much trouble that is. I provided you with a link from Aquarium HK. It should be a lot cheaper in HK then what is posted on the site and the item itself is not much bigger then an Ipod Nano (width and height)
> 
> Up Aqua Inline CO2 Atomizer
> 
> Thanks again!!





manhtu said:


> Thanks!!! I wouldn't mind a sponge filter as well if you can add that
> 
> Just a thought though...be careful when you order anything electrical in Asia, you'll end up having to buy a converter for the voltage from Asia to Canada.


Oh yeah, meant to say that in the previous post but forgot. Which size sponge filter?


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Those buying electrical stuff bear in mind the voltage must be 110 otherwise it is not worth the hassle to use a transformer. But those stores that deal with Europe or US market they know the kind of plugs and voltage we use.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is a link from aquarium HK for the sponge filter.

Sponger Filter 2835

Thanks again for everything so far.


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

External cycle breeder: med $6, large $7

Sponge filter: from 40L to 380L, it ranges from $3.20 to $8.00
@manhtu: I'm going to assume that it's for a 40L (10 gal), is that okay?


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

ScarletFire said:


> External cycle breeder: med $6, large $7
> 
> Sponge filter: from 40L to 380L, it ranges from $3.20 to $8.00
> @manhtu: I'm going to assume that it's for a 40L (10 gal), is that okay?


whichever the smallest one is. I was going to use it for my breeder box but I'll figure a way to make it work.

Thanks a million!!!


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

manhtu said:


> Thanks for the offer! That's very nice of you to offer  If he can manage to get an inline CO2 Atomizer for me that would be awesome! Only if it's not too much trouble that is. I provided you with a link from Aquarium HK. It should be a lot cheaper in HK then what is posted on the site and the item itself is not much bigger then an Ipod Nano (width and height)
> 
> Up Aqua Inline CO2 Atomizer
> 
> Thanks again!!


Is $24 okay for the CO2 atomizer?


----------



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

Im interested in a wavemaker! Whats the price


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

royy said:


> Im interested in a wavemaker! Whats the price


I'm going to go ahead and assume that it's electronic. If you really want it, I'll look into it, but there will be a current difference between HK and Canada. The voltage or current or something like that is higher in HK is higher than Canada.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ScarletFire said:


> I'm going to go ahead and assume that it's electronic. If you really want it, I'll look into it, but there will be a current difference between HK and Canada. The voltage or current or something like that is higher in HK is higher than Canada.


There is a voltage difference. Hong Kong uses 220V at 50 Hz, while Canada uses 120V at 60 Hz.

Don't forget that the plug shape is different as well.

Changing the plug shape only will not allow the wavemaker to work.

You will need a transformer that is also rated to handle the power load of the wavemaker (probably not more than a few hundred watts, at most).


----------



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> There is a voltage difference. Hong Kong uses 220V at 50 Hz, while Canada uses 120V at 60 Hz.
> 
> Don't forget that the plug shape is different as well.
> 
> ...


@Royy: with this in mind, let me know if you still want it.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't help but comment what an extremely generous offer this is. Although I do not want anything, I just want to say thank you for furthering this hobby.


----------



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't worry then! 

Thanks for the generous offer and i hope to do business with you one day


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

manhtu said:


> Just a thought though...be careful when you order anything electrical in Asia, you'll end up having to buy a converter for the voltage from Asia to Canada.


fluorescent ballasts usually operate only on one voltage (either 120v or 240v... or 347v for commercial use) so those would need a step-down transformer. however, some LED drivers in fixtures can operate on a wide voltage range (sometimes 85-250v) so no step-down transformer would be required. a convertor for the receptacle head would be needed though but those are only a few dollars (super cheap in HK if you go to Sham Shui Po or Temple Street.

i saw some nice LED fixtures on "Goldfish Street" for around $80CAD (stuff that would usually be sold for $200+ locally. mind you, these are not brands that we see here but they look like quality fixtures with good specs.


----------

